# When I plug my iPhone into my Mac nothing happens!



## Tiffany85 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello, when I plug my iPhone into my Mac, nothing pops up. I would like to download my music from my iPhone to my Mac but I can't because I can't access my iPhone from my computer because no window opens up. Can anyone help me?

xoxoxo


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You access you* iPhone *in *iTunes*. Make sure you have the latest install of iTunes. Open* iTunes *and your *iPhone* you appear on the left panel. 
How to Transfer iPhone to Mac iTunes | eHow.com


----------

